# first handgun



## jsm2 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm looking to get a very generic handgun for just about anything you Can handle. No glocks the 19 is already an option.nothing higher than 9mm. Extremely minimal recoil. Very soft shooting. The smaller the better. I'm not brand new to handguns, so I know that low recoil and small size dont ever go together. I also have a less than $400 budget. And no locked breach. Also nothing below 25 acp.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What handguns do you have experience with. You stated your not new to handguns


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Beretta Nano is gonna meet your prerequisites. 

Most can be had for $380 to $410 in 9mm. Small, manageable and in a popular caliber. Look pretty sharp too...imo.


----------



## jsm2 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm not new, but this is still my first handgun


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

jsm2 said:


> I'm not new, but this is still my first handgun


Just wondering what handguns you have shot before? Thought it might help .


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> Beretta Nano is gonna meet your prerequisites.
> 
> Most can be had for $380 to $410 in 9mm. Small, manageable and in a popular caliber. Look pretty sharp too...imo.


A NANO. Really?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, really.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> Yes, really.


Would you recommend a NANO to your son for a first handgun?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My boys 1st handgun will probly be my Beretta 92 G-SD (no safety)... but I would not have a problem giving him a Nano.

He will be trained to keep his finger off the trigger until ready to fire and to keep the business end pointed in a safe direction at all times.... he's only 4 right now. He also has the luxury of having free, experienced tactical training from his pop... and a team of pro's.

You think the Nano is an inappropriate first handgun? No different than a glock. I'm sure he'll follow in his daddy's footsteps and be a DA/SA decocker guy anyway.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> My boys 1st handgun will probly be my Beretta 92 G-SD (no safety)... but I would not have a problem giving him a Nano.
> 
> He will be trained to keep his finger off the trigger until ready to fire and to keep the business end pointed in a safe direction at all times.... he's only 4 right now. He also has the luxury of having free, experienced tactical training from his pop... and a team of pro's.
> 
> You think the Nano is an inappropriate first handgun? No different than a glock. I'm sure he'll follow in his daddy's footsteps and be a DA/SA decocker guy anyway.


Lol,ok ,sounds like he's gonna love that 226 also.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

No... that's all mine, lol.

He's still gotta learn how to shoot a .22 rifle first. No handguns til he's much older.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

jsm2 said:


> Hello, I am purchasing my first pistol in the near future. I have had SOME experience with pistols, but not much. I am buying this for home protection, Target shooting, and defense on a property. I am recoil sensitive, so nothing higher than .380 or 9mm, but higher than .22 and 25 acp. I had pocket pistols, and sub compact in mind, but I can be convinced for compact. I want a slide on the gun with blowback. No kahrs, or glocks. No snub nose revolvers. Very low recoil so my 14 year old son can easily manage it. Nothing with even the option of full auto. Semi only. Any suggestions?


Buy a Bersa .380 or Bersa 9mm.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> No... that's all mine, lol.
> 
> He's still gotta learn how to shoot a .22 rifle first. No handguns til he's much older.


4 year old boy, that's nice. Lot of good times ahead. Remember, wait for back up, and send the dogs in first.:smt023


----------



## intel007 (Apr 26, 2013)

jsm2 said:


> I'm looking to get a very generic handgun for just about anything you Can handle. No glocks the 19 is already an option.nothing higher than 9mm. Extremely minimal recoil. Very soft shooting. The smaller the better. I'm not brand new to handguns, so I know that low recoil and small size dont ever go together. I also have a less than $400 budget. And no locked breach. Also nothing below 25 acp.


Your thinking is right..........don't blow money on something you may not like..........the 9mm is an excellent choice. Ammo is cheap and right defense ammo will put his lights out.
I'm a believer in a safety or decocker. All my guns have a safety or decocker on them. Even my Glock has one. I had it added by a gunsmith. I have several Cop friends who have
shot them selves, foot, leg when they had to draw very fast. I'm not that disciplined and don't draw my gun every day.......perhaps I need to practice. The Bersa Pro 9mm is small and has Life Time warantee. One of my son's carries it all the time. The walther ppq 9mm is another sub compac that is worthy. Just do your research. The CPX2 is another compac that is life time warantee wherever who has the gun........
Good luck.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Get a beretta px4 storm in 9mm, $550. full decocker, safety and all. check it out.


----------



## NDguns (Apr 27, 2013)

Browning bda 380 is an awesome find. Not made any longer but mine (1995) was new in box when I bought it. Complete with walnut grips and a spare clip. Use the right ammo and it does just fine. A smooth shoot with simple cleaning. 380 ammo is a bit pricey right now. I now use it as a back-up.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

intel007 said:


> Your thinking is right..........don't blow money on something you may not like..........the 9mm is an excellent choice. Ammo is cheap and right defense ammo will put his lights out.
> I'm a believer in a safety or decocker. All my guns have a safety or decocker on them. Even my Glock has one. I had it added by a gunsmith. I have several Cop friends who have
> shot them selves, foot, leg when they had to draw very fast. I'm not that disciplined and don't draw my gun every day.......perhaps I need to practice. The Bersa Pro 9mm is small and has Life Time warantee. One of my son's carries it all the time. The walther ppq 9mm is another sub compac that is worthy. Just do your research. The CPX2 is another compac that is life time warantee wherever who has the gun........
> Good luck.


What is the make of that external safety you had installed on the glock? And how do you like it?
Thanks


----------

